

Online comment systems reveal multiple layers of social bias - AndrewDucker
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/08/online-comment-systems-reveal-multiple-layers-of-social-bias/

======
AndrewDucker
Particularly interesting in the context of pg's removal of the ability to see
comment scores.

~~~
krapp
I really wish this thread would've gotten more attention...

But anyway, I wonder if this bias could be managed not making karma scores or
vote counts public. The cumulative effect of votes could still be used to sort
the list and everything, but I think seeing the actual number there is what
leads to users, consciously or not, turning it into a points game.

Really what should matter is judging a post on its own merit and whether its
been marked down or not.

